# Changing substrate



## Phiten77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Anybody know how difficult it would be to change out my gravel for a new color and possibly go to sand? I have a 29 gallon with 8 fish and some live plants. Any tips on the easiest way to do this?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

You would help it quite a bit to buy one of those plastic tubs that is larger than a ten g tank and get a sponge filter from
like E-bay and set it up in your tank. Then after treating the water you put into the tub and after at least a week of
letting the filter get some of the bacteria in it, you can transfer the fish/plants to the tub along/w the filter.
Keep the old filter submerged in water while you take out the old sub and re do the tank. Then when you put in the
new water you will have two filters/w the bacteria in them to use till the tank settles.
Almost forgot...use a heater in the tub. Via Aquas are cheap good heaters. But if you don't mind paying $25 Aqueon
has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Take out the fish, container them along with filter plants etc

Empty the tank, remove the gravel.

Add new substrate, fill tank SLOWLY (the slower you do it especially with sand the clearer the water will be). 

Add heater, filter, plants etc to tank

Wait for tank to come up to temp (I tend to add hot water from a kettle as I am filling the tank to get it up to temp quicker)

Put fish back in


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

^This is the right way. Just go slow.


----------



## Phiten77 (Jan 11, 2014)

So how much water would I take out with fish and plants? And all the other water I just empty out, and replace with new water? Would a couple 5 gallon buckets work or do I need a big like storage container for the fish and plants


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

The water column itself has nothing good in it that's needing to be saved. When I take my tanks apart for whatever reason I use 5g buckets to hold the fish and plants in. If you stick with gravel just another color drian the tank and remove the gravel, you will still end up with water that was on the gravel itself and its going to be black and nasty! Leave that there. The mulm will have have enough bacteria in it to help seed the new gravel. If you decide to go with sand you have to get the right kind with your plants. It can't be ultra fine like pool filter sand. Unless you do a dirt bed of course but that's a whole new ball game. There are plenty of companies that make nice substrate that plants grow real well in. And its fine like sand.

But as long as your filters are good and mature you should be OK. Just as said before, take it slow.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use pool filter sand in all my tanks and don't have a problem with plants. All you have to do is add fert tabs and dose ferts.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Real simple and doesn't involve having to try and catch the fishies and such.....

- Start by rinsing the new gravel/sand very thoroughly. When done...do it again. This is the important step.
- Next, using a large cup (like from McDonalds or similar), start scooping out the old gravel slowly. You're water will start to look dirty but this is why you do it slowly to minimize it. Move any plants and/or decor you have around so that you can get all the gravel.
- Once all the gravel is out, let things settle for a few minutes.
- Using just the tube from a gravel vac, start a siphon and begin removing the detrius from the bottom of the tank. Using just the hose allows you to remove most of the "goodies" without drawing out too much water.
- Using the same cup as mentioned above, scoop up a glass of new substrate and gently lower it into the tank. Allow the glass to slowly fill with water. Lower the glass completely to the bottom and slowly pour it out. You can just pile it to one side if you want so you can scape accordingly after it's all in there.
- Once all new substrate is in, scape as desired, top of tank with new treated water and you're done.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Phiten77 said:


> So how much water would I take out with fish and plants? And all the other water I just empty out, and replace with new water? Would a couple 5 gallon buckets work or do I need a big like storage container for the fish and plants


A 5 g bucket will work out fine.Fill it 1/2 or 3/4 full and store fish plants while doing as Allasse or James have said.It won't hurt any to drip the fish in bucket with water from tank when it is refilled.Hopefully you are up on waterchanges and don't do any silly stuff to your water so it should really match up pretty close.The dripping is an extra safety measure eitherway.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Real simple and doesn't involve having to try and catch the fishies and such.....
> 
> - Start by rinsing the new gravel/sand very thoroughly. When done...do it again. This is the important step.
> - Next, using a large cup (like from McDonalds or similar), start scooping out the old gravel slowly. You're water will start to look dirty but this is why you do it slowly to minimize it. Move any plants and/or decor you have around so that you can get all the gravel.
> ...


This is how I did it before, and it worked fine.

Regardless of how you're going to do it, it's going to be annoying, and time consuming.

Just understand what kind of undertaking you're going to be in for....


----------



## Phiten77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks everybody for all the help. I'm probably going to do black gravel or a black course sand. Where can I get pool filter sand I've never heard of people using that before.


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

I just started my 10g a couple of months ago with this. It works pretty good:

http://www.amazon.com/Arch-Chemical...d=1389821154&sr=8-1&keywords=pool+filter+sand


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pool filter sand, cheap, less rinsing, most of the time I don't even rinse it. Available at pool stores, home depot, lowes.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Just my two cents worth. I have always wanted black sand in my aquarium. Now have it and wish I didn't. Every little piece of snail or fish poop shows up like a sore thumb. Even the roots to my very large swords are showing thru. Looks unclean all the time to me. I will go with white pool sand next time.

Just my two cents worth.

have a blessed day


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

anyone mixed a whiten pool sand with a fine black sand?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I have thought about mixing colors. May try it in the 5 gallon. It has black gravel in it right now with a red female betta and 5-6 ghost shrimp. I think the mixed sand and a few more live plants will look nice. Wish I could post a picture of the tank with black sand. But, I have misplaced my camera.  If I ever find it and can figure out how to post pictures, I will. That way you can see what I am talking about. 

have a blessed day


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

vreugy said:


> I have thought about mixing colors. May try it in the 5 gallon. It has black gravel in it right now with a red female betta and 5-6 ghost shrimp. I think the mixed sand and a few more live plants will look nice. Wish I could post a picture of the tank with black sand. But, I have misplaced my camera.  If I ever find it and can figure out how to post pictures, I will. That way you can see what I am talking about.
> 
> have a blessed day


You sound like me misplaced phone, again and have my grandkids post stuff for me....*old dude


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

garstrom, I sometimes think it's a good thing my brain is fully enclosed in my skull, or I would surely loose it somewhere. My grandkids aren't close enough. The closest is my 3 yr old great grandson. Don't think I will trust him with the computer, although he does have his own Ipad.

Have a blessed day


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Phiten77. I hope I didn't discourage you about black sand. That was not my intention at all. Black sand is beautiful. The sand I have is Petco brand. It is fairly fine. I think something a little coarse would be better.

I just gave mine a very thorough cleaning. It wasn't due for a couple days, but it looked like it could use it. Sure looks good now.

If I ever find the camera, I will try to post a picture of it.

Have a blessed day


----------



## Phiten77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Changing substrates*

Vreugy you did not discourage me at all about black sand I've heard many people complain it messy/annoying. I leaning more towards black gravel anyway because I already know my plants will grow in it and don't have to worry about my filter sucking any sand up.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

vreugy said:


> Phiten77. I hope I didn't discourage you about black sand. That was not my intention at all. Black sand is beautiful. The sand I have is Petco brand. It is fairly fine. I think something a little coarse would be better.
> 
> I just gave mine a very thorough cleaning. It wasn't due for a couple days, but it looked like it could use it. Sure looks good now.
> 
> ...


You still have not found that darn camera*old dude yet?


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I think the "Dust Bunnies" hid it. I probably made them mad last time I vacuumed under the bed.

have a blessed day


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

susankat said:


> Pool filter sand, cheap, less rinsing, most of the time I don't even rinse it. Available at pool stores, home depot, lowes.


I'm planning on going with this: 20# grit
Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Protues55 said:


> I'm planning on going with this: 20# grit
> Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware


Interesting, I suppose pool sand comes only in 1 color, otherwise I might mix it with a black substrate (giving a salt & pepper effect), Now - I have an expensive Flourite substrate in my 55G planted aquarium, Would I need to any thing different as far a fertilizing?

By the way you look to comfortable sitting in that boat, course right now here in N Minn we are having a wind chill of -55 deg. and it's suppose to get colder until Sun.....Man, has my fish room been getting a lot of attention this winter.*old dude


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Protues55 That is the sand I have for the 29g when I get it set up. Love the look of it. It's a lot more coarse than the black Petco that I have. I know some use blasting sand. It comes in different grits, but is hard to find. It's not expensive, but the shipping is out of sight. 

Cold in Oklahoma, but no where near that cold. I don't do cold.!!!!!

have a blessed day


----------



## Protues55 (Dec 26, 2013)

We were 35 degrees in SW FL this morning! I cannot imagine being in Oklahoma. I would have preferred finding the Mystic White II, but only Amazon has it, and it is $30 just to ship a bag.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The blasting sands are available at "tractor supply" or" farm and tractor " stores.Very reasonably priced.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/che...tz-41856.html?highlight=black+sand+comparison


----------

